# cats



## red_lite_bandit (May 11, 2011)

i just bought a 99 a6 quattro A/T and it needs a cat. my question is does it have individual cats or 2 cats with a brace in between making it 2 cats but one actual piece?


----------



## red_lite_bandit (May 11, 2011)

it has the 2.8


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Separate cats for each side :thumbup:


----------



## inthelobby (Jun 1, 2012)

*confrmation*

it has two cats on each side, and they are a pretty penny!


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

one cat per side. just go aftermarket oem will be like 1200$


----------

